# How to activate FreeBSD again?



## meta (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi.

I have installed Windows Vista to the machine which formely worked with
FreeBSD. However, after Windows have been completely installed, the boot
menu like below does not appear.


> F1 FreeBSD
> F5 Disk 1


I did not touch the FreeBSD slices / partitions but installed Windows into free disk space.

How to activate FreeBSD again and how to get selectable which OS to boot ?


----------



## Bunyan (Jun 15, 2009)

I think you should boot your computer with the FreeBSD CD1, enter into *rescue mode*and run *fdisk -B ad0*.
The *FreeSBIE Live CD* would be of great help.


----------



## tangram (Jun 15, 2009)

Have a look at FreeBSD 6/7 FAQs, namely http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/faq/book.html#WIN95-DAMAGED-BOOT-MANAGER.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2009)

It should also work if you boot to XP, open the diskmanagement and set the Freebsd partition active.


----------

